# Birth ball or fitness ball?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,

I want to buy a birth ball on Amazon but birth balls are twice as much as a fitness ball. I don't know what the difference is really. This one,

http://www.amazon.com/TKO-Anti-Burst...932265&sr=8-14

is anti-burst so don't you think it would be suitable? I'm about 130lb. Thanks!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Same same. Buy a fitness ball


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

There is no difference - they are the same thing! lol

The only thing you may want to consider is the size of the ball.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd recommend a larger size than the one you've posted. I didn't want to buy one, so I ended up laboring on Mom's Pilates ball, but it was really too small for me. It was ok (mostly I wrapped my arms and torso around it while kneeling), but I would have LOVED a slightly bigger one. I think 65 cm is recommended for an average-size woman, but I think I would have preferred a 75 cm.

HTH!


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm 5 feet so it says 55cm would be the right size for me. When I read a review, a woman who is 5'' 4 said that 55cm was too small. Should I get a 65cm?


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm a fitness instructor & have been trained in teaching stability ball work. I agree, buy a regular old fitness ball!! Same difference! I think the concept of a "Birth ball" is honestly kinda silly... just because you're using it for a different purpose shouldn't change the name of the item! Those things have tons of uses.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora* 
I'm 5 feet so it says 55cm would be the right size for me. When I read a review, a woman who is 5'' 4 said that 55cm was too small. Should I get a 65cm?

I'm 5'4" & I really do prefer a 65 even though I'm _supposed to_ be on a 55. HOWEVER - I have long legs for my height. The rule I learned was that when sitting on the ball, your hips should be about level with, perhaps _slightly_ below your knees.

Bear in mind, however, that the amount you inflate them can make a big difference. A harder ball is more challenging to work with - which, if you think about it, makes sense. It's harder to stay balanced on a firmer ball vs. a squishy bean-bag-chair like ball. So I say buy the bigger one because you'll want it slightly on the squishy side anyway - if you chose to sit on it in labor, it shouldn't be super challenging for you to stay seated on it. You don't need it for workout purposes while in labor!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I am 5'4 and went for 65. Its perfect.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maluhia* 
Same same. Buy a fitness ball









Yup. I bought a cheapo one from Target and it served its purpose beautifully.


----------



## sioleabha (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm 5'6" -- would you guys recommend the 65cm or 75cm?

Also, this may be a weird question, but since this is my last baby, would the ball be suitable for my children to play with after I'm done with it? I assume I could just wash it with soap and water if it gets dirty, right?


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sioleabha* 
I'm 5'6" -- would you guys recommend the 65cm or 75cm?

Also, this may be a weird question, but since this is my last baby, would the ball be suitable for my children to play with after I'm done with it? I assume I could just wash it with soap and water if it gets dirty, right?

Hm, I'd probably say 65cm still. Although see if you can try one first, maybe at a gym or sporting goods store.

Yes, absolutely!







You could wash it. I'd just be careful about _where_ they play with it. It's absolutely inevitable to fall off the thing!







As I always tell members in my classes - it's a right of passage, so don't feel bad! So you just have to be sure if you roll off to the side, you don't slam into something that can hurt you (or you could destroy it!)

A fellow fitness instructor who's also a physical therapist told me she read of a study that had kids sitting on balls in class. Because they had to engage their muscles a bit to stay ON the ball, they actually were also concentrating better in school! It's great for posture & core strength to just sit on one instead of lounge back while working. &, of course, the excises you can do with them are innumerable! they're awesome!


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

This is so great to hear! I also want a "birth ball" but was just going to get a regular old fitness ball, because they are cheaper and I want to use it for exercises after the baby comes. Glad to know they will serve both purposes.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Just make sure it is burst resistant. If it gets poked with something sharp, you want it to slowly loose air and not burst with you landing hard on your back. I haven't seen any for sale in stores lately that don't say burst resistant - but I have seen ones in action burst. You can get really hurt.


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

So...what size would you recommend for me? I'm 5 feet. 55 or 65cm?


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

would the ball be suitable for my children to play with after I'm done with it?
I recently bought a new one (see below) and you would think I brought home Disneyworld. It's this







and this







and this







all. day. long. The kids will not leave it alone. I nearly have to fight them for it.

Quote:

Just make sure it is burst resistant. If it gets poked with something sharp, you want it to slowly loose air
Yeah, like by a 3 yo with a diaper pin.














My dd was going thru a poking things with other things stage shortly after ds was born. (and yes I know my 3 yo shouldn't have had access to an open diaper pin







)

FWIW I got this one since it's phthalate free. It doesn't say so on amazon but I found it elsewhere with that claim in the description and when I received it, the package info did confirm it. I'm between 5'4" and 5'5" and the 65 cm is just right for me. I do tend to carry my height in my legs though.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm 5'3", use 65 cm. LOVE it. Used it when pregnant, used it during labor, used it afterwards to bounce the baby to sleep. Now it's in the play area and I sit on it when I'm in there playing with the baby and the floor is getting too hard for my pregnant butt, haha. One of the best preg/baby things I ever bought.

And yes, it's just a fitness ball, it's the same thing.


----------



## demetria (Dec 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora* 
Hi,

I want to buy a birth ball on Amazon but birth balls are twice as much as a fitness ball. I don't know what the difference is really. This one,

http://www.amazon.com/TKO-Anti-Burst...932265&sr=8-14

is anti-burst so don't you think it would be suitable? I'm about 130lb. Thanks!

I agree with what some of the others have said. I would just make sure it can hold you bouncing and that is is burst/slow leak or puncture resistant.
Most are pretty good and strong now. A few years ago their was more of a difference, but now a lot seem to conform to some basic safety standards.

I would also make sure you can clean it easily and that it is slightly textured. If it gets wet you wouldn't want it to be slippery.


----------

